# Farewell, Nostalgia Critic.



## Endymion (Sep 15, 2012)

The critic died (or did he?). No more weekly shows, no more screaming, ranting, comedy from Doug Walker's Nostalgia Critic. I don't know what to say, I feel a certain emptiness.
For you who don't know the Nostalgia Critic, check out thatguywiththeglasses.com.
Luckily, Doug will continue with a new show but still... I'll miss the critic

A BAT CREDIT CARD? (Nostalgia Critic) - YouTube
(A Bat Credit CARD!)


----------



## Mindfire (Sep 15, 2012)

Um... the nostalgia critic didn't "die". Doug just said he's going to push his new and fresh ideas to the forefront IN ADDITION to NC and bum reviews.


----------



## Endymion (Sep 15, 2012)

He died in Boldly flee part 8. Doug said that NC might do some cameos, but that's all (no more weekly shows).


----------



## Mindfire (Sep 15, 2012)

Endymion said:


> He died in Boldly flee part 8. Doug said that NC might do some cameos, but that's all (no more weekly shows).



I saw him personally say in an interview that he will still do the reviews, he just wants to try something new first/also.


----------



## Endymion (Sep 15, 2012)

Are we talking about the same video? In my version, he said that the critic isn't gone, but he won't be in a weekly show (just in some specials). He said he will still make bum reviews (chester a Bum, it's not NC) but he didn't say anything about continuing
the Nostalgia critic show.


----------



## Endymion (Sep 15, 2012)

No More Nostalgia Critic?

0:30-1:55 and 4:30-4:50. 

Anyways, what were your favorite episodes, reviewers (besides NC)?
Are you going to stick with thatguywiththeglasses or not?


----------



## Wulvaine (Sep 19, 2012)

I'll miss the Critic, but I think that Doug Walker is right that it's time to move on. I'm looking forward to seeing what he does with the new studio and the new show.

As for TGWTG, I'll stick around for sure. There are several other shows on there that I follow. Nostalgia Chick, Todd in the Shadows, and Rap Critic are some of my favorites, but I occasionally delve into the video archives of others to see what appeals to me.


----------

